# Yum+Delta RPM, the most powerful updater



## hellknight (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been using Fedora 11 for over a month now.. Earlier i was not that into Fedora, but frequent crashes of Ubuntu on Radeon HD 3300 onboard graphics forced me to look somewhere else.. OpenSUSE was clearly out of question coz firstly I don't like that Novell and Microsoft's deal and secondly i'd have to download atleast 1.3 GB of updates if i installed it. 

Delta RPM is easily installable. Detailed instructions are given at www.fedoraguide.info... you might wanna check that out. It reduces the overall size of updates tremendously.. enclosed is the screenshot of Delta RPM and YUM

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/8155/screenshotauh.th.png


----------



## Rahim (Aug 5, 2009)

Ya was reading about it and how only small paches/updates packages are downloaded rather then the whole packages. This reduces the load on the network and incremental updates are possible.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 8, 2009)

Nothing beats Pacman in terms of sheer installation speed! And last i heard, they are also working on delta updates!


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, I'm liking it. It's a really great addition to the RPM system.

@Kalpik - I haven't used ARCH anytime, but does pacman too offers same like Delta RPM with the aid of any plugins?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 8, 2009)

Pacman does not support delta updates as of yet.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 9, 2009)

@kalpik.. how much time will it take to install Arch on 512kbps broadband plan.. I really need to try this out now.. this is only the major distro that I haven't used...


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 9, 2009)

Delta rpm has been in use for some time now in openSuSE.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Nothing beats Pacman in terms of sheer installation speed! And last i heard, they are also working on delta updates!



Yup. Nothing ever beats pacman in terms of sheer installation speed.

And when is pacman delta updater expected to be out ? I never knew they were working on one themselves.



hellknight said:


> @kalpik.. how much time will it take to install Arch on 512kbps broadband plan.. I really need to try this out now.. this is only the major distro that I haven't used...



Not long. You need to download 1GB around I guess. Calculate time yourself.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2009)

hellknight said:


> @kalpik.. how much time will it take to install Arch on 512kbps broadband plan.. I really need to try this out now.. this is only the major distro that I haven't used...



What are you waiting for then? Go USE IT.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 9, 2009)

1 GB i.e. around 4-5 hrs.. not long..


----------



## kalpik (Aug 9, 2009)

Be sure to follow the Beginner's Guide word to word!


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Aug 11, 2009)

can any one tell me what is Delta RPM.... i have heard about pacman for opensuse.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 11, 2009)

siddharthmakwana said:


> can any one tell me what is Delta RPM.... i have heard about pacman for opensuse.....



Read this.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 11, 2009)

siddharthmakwana said:


> can any one tell me what is Delta RPM.... i have heard about pacman for opensuse.....



*en.opensuse.org/Delta_RPM


----------



## hellknight (Aug 13, 2009)

Update :- Delta RPMs only work for the official packages of Fedora including the multimedia repositories.. it will not work for third party softwares like Chromium, Flash etc etc.. They have to be downloaded fully when an update is available for them...


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2009)

hellknight said:


> Update :- Delta RPMs only work for the official packages of Fedora including the multimedia repositories.. it will not work for third party softwares like Chromium, Flash etc etc.. They have to be downloaded fully when an update is available for them...



Yup that's right.
Still Fedora has a fairly large repository though third-party support may be added later I guess.


----------

